# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Защита сообщений в WhatsApp оказалась недостаточной

## Tcinet

Исследователь Университета штата Калифорния в Беркли Тобиас Боултер сообщил об уязвимости, которая потенциально позволяет перехватывать и расшифровывать сообщения, которыми обмениваются пользователи популярнейшего мессенджера WhatsApp. Принадлежащий Facebook мессенджер использует протокол шифрования Signal, применяемый также в одноименном мессенджере, который считается самым надежным и защищенным на сегодняшний день. Однако проблема коренится не в самом протоколе. Сквозное шифрование обеспечивается уникальными ключами, которыми обмениваются обе стороны переписки. Но если отправленное сообщение по каким-либо причинам оказывается не доставлено адресату (например, в ситуации, когда устройство адресата не имеет доступа к сети), сервис WhatsApp автоматически генерирует новый ключ. Соответственно, все зашифрованные им сообщения могут быть легко расшифрованы представителями WhatsApp, а в случае запроса со стороны правоохранительных органов – переданы им.

Боултер уведомил WhatsApp о своей находке еще весной прошлого года. Тем не менее, проблема не устранена и по сей день. Долгое время представители сервиса просто хранили молчание, а затем выступили с заявлением, в котором подчеркнули, что прилагают все усилия для обеспечения безопасности пользователей и не намерены облегчать жизнь спецслужбам. Но эксперты по кибербезопасности воспринимают это заявление достаточно скептически. «Главный вывод, который можно сделать из сообщения Тобиаса Боултера, состоит в том, что стопроцентной безопасности не существует, – подчеркивает аналитик компании NSFOCUS Стивен Гейтс. – И уж тем более не стоит ожидать ее от бесплатного приложения, принадлежащего крупной социальной сети».

----------

